# How often should i have riding lessons



## missmare (25 March 2013)

Basically I find it really hard to find the time to have riding lessons. I restarted riding again (after about 8 years) last year and had a few lessons, and then had to stop again in January for a couple of weeks as my parents went on holiday. I had to take care of the business for them. after they got back ive been so busy working I haven't had a lesson since last year!  I don't want to stop riding as its the one thing I thoroughly enjoy, but I have to book lessons a Month or so in advanced. Sorry about rambling any way my question is how many lessons should I have a week to become a good rider? I don't mean a professional rider just good enough to eventually be able to gallop and jump. I'm not able to have lesson every day so what do you guys think? How many lessons a week?


Thank you so much for reading my life story -_- sorry about that I got carried away lol

Thanks xx


----------



## cptrayes (25 March 2013)

You will eventually be able to gallop and jump even if you only have  lesson once a week. It will just take longer to get there.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 March 2013)

I used to have lessons once a week when I was learning. Twice a week would be better if you can afford it.

TBH, a lot depends on the quality of the teaching and the horses that are available.


----------



## missmare (25 March 2013)

Faracat said:



			I used to have lessons once a week when I was learning. Twice a week would be better if you can afford it.

TBH, a lot depends on the quality of the teaching and the horses that are available.
		
Click to expand...

The money side of it isn't an issue its more time problem :/ I will be having lesson with a nice lady and I no she is qualified she's very strict though but she notices the smallest things D:


----------



## missmare (25 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			You will eventually be able to gallop and jump even if you only have  lesson once a week. It will just take longer to get there.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask how long it took you to get to that stage of soon to be learning to gallop and jump? And how many lessons a week did you have?


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (25 March 2013)

I did my first jump when I'd been having lessons for 5 months. Back then I only rode once a week when I had a 1 hour lesson. I've only recontly had my first gallop (been riding 3 years now, but somethere along the line I had extra lessons and started part loaning) but I probably was ready for it earlier than that.


----------



## cptrayes (25 March 2013)

hannah01787 said:



			May I ask how long it took you to get to that stage of soon to be learning to gallop and jump? And how many lessons a week did you have?
		
Click to expand...

I was a child so I don't think my experience would help you, adults are a lot different. It was also donkey's years ago when people learned by going out on hacks instead of round a school.


I'm sure there will be people with more relevant experience than me who can help you with that question.

Have fun!


----------



## missmare (25 March 2013)

DreamingIsBelieving said:



			I did my first jump when I'd been having lessons for 5 months. Back then I only rode once a week when I had a 1 hour lesson. I've only recontly had my first gallop (been riding 3 years now, but somethere along the line I had extra lessons and started part loaning) but I probably was ready for it earlier than that.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your reply. I started riding when I was a child and then I went on to (I was about 10) working in a yard to be payed in lessons unfortunately she gave lessons to the favourites I wasn't one of them. So for about a year an a half I had a bout 8 lessons in total -__-  I did start jumping then but it's been soooooo long since I've regularly ridden i had to stop for years and years due to circumstances. I have pretty much forgotten how to ride I have to start all over again.


----------



## Sue C (25 March 2013)

I would have them once a week if I could afford it


----------



## TrasaM (25 March 2013)

Hi Hanna. I started riding in June 2011. I was doing a 1 hour private lesson once a week to start. After about 3 months I was struggling with canter so I upped it to twice weekly. This made a huge difference to both my fitness and improving my riding. I started jumping after about six months I think. 
I started to share a horse about a year ago and hack out with friends a few times a week sometimes. This has helped with fitness and getting used to being in control of the horse outside of a school environment.
 I havnt learnt to gallop at school but did ride a horse who decided to do a demo for me lol. 
I also try to ride lots of different horses so whenever I go away I make a point of going trekking or having lessons. 

I still have weekly lessons as I want to be as good a rider as I can be, seeing that I left it until 51 to start learning


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (25 March 2013)

hannah01787 said:



			Thank you very much for your reply. I started riding when I was a child and then I went on to (I was about 10) working in a yard to be payed in lessons unfortunately she gave lessons to the favourites I wasn't one of them. So for about a year an a half I had a bout 8 lessons in total -__-  I did start jumping then but it's been soooooo long since I've regularly ridden i had to stop for years and years due to circumstances. I have pretty much forgotten how to ride I have to start all over again.
		
Click to expand...

You're very welcome

I'm sure it wouldn't take long to get your riding seat back. I think it's like riding a bike, you get a bit rusty but you can never forget


----------



## Tammytoo (25 March 2013)

I was going to suggest that you have lessons as often as you can if money isn't the problem, but if you have to book a month in advance it will be difficult to organise.

Are there any places who will take you for a gentle hack?  I think having a hack can sometimes teach you as much as a lesson.  You are more relaxed in a change of scenery and  not under pressure to be absolutely "correct", but you will find yourself becoming more aware of how you can influence your horse.


----------



## PleaseVenus (26 March 2013)

I had a gap too from when I was 11 until 18. I've now been having lessons for about a year. I started off going fortnightly but now I try to have lessons at least twice a week. I think having them twice a week is good as it doesn't seem like such a long gap in between. When I wasn't having lessons so often I found myself getting tired and was so achey after.

I'd say go as often as you can and ride as many different horses as you can. Is there anywhere else you can ride that won't need to be booked so far in advance?  

Im sure it'll all come back quickly!


----------



## hnmisty (27 March 2013)

I had a lesson a week for 9 years (owned my own ponies for 7 of those years, but continued having weekly lessons on riding school horses. I kept my two at home and only had a field to ride on, so getting lessons on them was harder). 

I've now slipped a bit and haven't had a lesson since before Xmas, but am riding a couple times a week. I am about to buy a 6y/o and plan on having fortnightly/3 weekly lessons on her, depending on price. 

Riding lots of different horses is really useful- I had a friend who had a superstar of a horse, point him at a jump and he'd go in, over and away all at the same speed, rode straight in an outline. If she got on some of the things I'd been on, she'd have been on the floor in a matter of minutes, no matter how pretty she looked on her horse!

Is there anywhere else you can go that has a shorter waiting time? Never heard of a place having that long a list to book lessons, not just to start out there!


----------

